# Advanced System Care



## chubbygold

Hi all, newbie here, when i run advanced system care v3.7.3 i diagnose system ther are no problems found, but i get a "SUGGESTIONS" if i click it all these problems come up, can someone tell me which are malware, cheers.

Logfile of Advanced SystemCare 3 Security Analyzer
Scan saved at 18:24:51, on 08/02/2011
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.1)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.0 (8.0.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 3\AWC.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Mike\Desktop\Security\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {346FDE31-DFF9-418A-90C8-BA31DC9FF2EF} - C:\Program Files\Ant.com\IE add-on\Download.antplugin
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StylerToolBar - {D2F8F919-690B-4EA2-9FA7-A203D1E04F75} - C:\Program Files\Styler\TB\StylerTB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ant.com Download Toolbar - {2E924F4F-67F0-4BD8-9560-49F468E843D2} - C:\Program Files\Ant.com\IE add-on\AntToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - (no file)
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RocketDock] "C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Advanced SystemCare 3] "C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 3\AWC.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} -  
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_23) - http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_23-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_23) - http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_23-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_23) - http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_23-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service:  (Ati HotKey Poller) - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service:  (MBAMService) - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe


----------



## jamesd1981

i cant see any that are obviously malware, advanced system care is more of a system cleaning and maintenance tool, for malware use either iobit security 360 or malwarebytes, only thing to note from your log you have a few toolbars, you only really need one


----------



## chubbygold

jamesd1981 said:


> i cant see any that are obviously malware, advanced system care is more of a system cleaning and maintenance tool, for malware use either iobit security 360 or malwarebytes, only thing to note from your log you have a few toolbars, you only really need one



Thanks very much, i use malwarebytes aswell, so do i just uncheck the toolbars?? cheers.


----------



## jamesd1981

no better to go into add remove programs and uninstall all but one, when you are installing software be careful there is usually a box pre ticked for them to stick in a toolbar, you have to untick the box


----------



## chubbygold

jamesd1981 said:


> no better to go into add remove programs and uninstall all but one, when you are installing software be careful there is usually a box pre ticked for them to stick in a toolbar, you have to untick the box



Thanks mate.


----------

